# tenir l'aire de



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Us agrada o feu servir l'expressió "tenir l'aire de divertir-se" (per exemple)? 

Tinc la frase italiana "aveva l'aria di divertirsi un mondo" i la traducció catalana "tenia l'aire de divertir-se de valent". Sé que s'entén que vol dir que "semblava que es divertia molt", però aquest "tenir l'aire de" no m'acaba de fer el pes. Potser és perquè tinc l'original al costat i m'imagino que és un calc, però no estic segura que soni bé. 

Això de l'aire a mi em sona amb "un" (tenir _un_ aire... -no em surt cap exemple  ).

Què us sembla a vosaltres? (Si trobeu que hi va bé, em traureu un pes de sobre!)

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola de nou! 

Se m'acaba d'acudir que si diem "tenia tot l'aire de divertir-se de valent" la cosa canvia (cap a millor). 

Com ho veieu? 

Gràcies!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Betulina:

Crec que tens raó amb això de tenir l'aire de divertir-se. A mi no em sona molt català. I si utilitzesis el verb semblar? Semblava divertir-se molt?

Salut


----------



## panjabigator

Com es diu tenir l'aire de en castella?  Seria divertirse?


----------



## betulina

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola Betulina:
> 
> Crec que tens raó amb això de tenir l'aire de divertir-se. A mi no em sona molt català. I si utilitzessis el verb semblar? Semblava divertir-se molt?
> 
> Salut



Hola, Isabel,

Sí, _semblar_ té molts números, però amb "tot" (tenia tot l'aire) no et sona millor? Això sí que ho he sentit.

Gràcies!



> Com es diu "tenir l'aire de" en castellà?  Seria "divertirse"?



Hola, Panja!

No, tot i que no estem gaire segurs que "tenir l'aire de" soni gaire català, voldria dir "semblar" - en castellà, "parecer" (la frase seria "parecía divertirse mucho").


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Betulina:

Si te he de ser sincera tampoc em sona amb tot però potser perquè ja fa molts anys que no sóc en terres catalanes i se m'esborren les expressions de la memòria. Per casa meva he sentit dir sovint tenia tota la pinta pero això sembla una traducció directa del castellà que no t'aconsello.
Salut


----------



## ampurdan

A mi em sembla un calc del francès: "avoir l'air" que sí s'utilitza molt i és ben corrent en aquell idioma. No sé si aquest ho ha pres de l'italià o l'italià d'aquest.

En català s'utilitza "tenir un (cert) aire" en el sentit de "tenir una retirada", quan dues persones s'assemblen; però més enllà d'aquest ús específic, no crec que sigui un sinònim sistemàtic de semblar.


----------



## Patriccke

ampurdan said:


> A mi em sembla un calc del francès: "avoir l'air" que sí s'utilitza molt i és ben corrent en aquell idioma. No sé si aquest ho ha pres de l'italià o l'italià d'aquest.


 No ho sé però s'utilitza molt més en francés que en italià perqué l'italià _sembrare_ és d'us més corrent que el francés _sembler._ En aquesta frase _sembler_ seria massa formal.

Per tornar al català, com a Nord-Català, no esitaria a dir  (puristes, no llegiu  ):_ tenes pas l'aire de te divertir_


----------



## RIU

Dons entre tots em feu dubtar si l'expresio es 

Te un aire se socarrim...
Te un caire de socarrim...

Algú ho sap?


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots! 

Em fa l'efecte que renunciaré a qualsevol "aire" i hi posaré "semblar" o algun sinònim més corrent (feia l'efecte? mmm...). Merci!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Quan diem que algú s'assembla a algú altre no diem que "té un aire a en James Dean" per exemple? Ho sento Betulineta meva, pero jo la faig servir... 

Salut

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, com he dit abans, em penso que aquesta és l'única situació en què s'utilitza l'expressió en català, en la semblança entre persones. No diríem mai "tenir l'aire d'estar content" ni "tenir l'aire content" per "sembla content".


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> En català s'utilitza "tenir un (cert) aire" en el sentit de "tenir una retirada", quan dues persones s'assemblen; però més enllà d'aquest ús específic, no crec que sigui un sinònim sistemàtic de semblar.



Ops, si.... no ho havia llegit amb prou atenció... vaja... .... 

Gracies

Mei


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Sí, com he dit abans, em penso que aquesta és l'única situació en què s'utilitza l'expressió en català, en la semblança entre persones. No diríem mai "tenir l'aire d'estar content" ni "tenir l'aire content" per "sembla content".



Sí, sí, teniu tota la raó amb això, que fem servir "tenir un (cert) aire" amb la semblança entre persones. Però a mi em sona moltíssim, per exemple, "tenia tot l'aire d'haver-s'ho passat la mar de bé", amb el *tot*, sobretot (sense no). Seria com "tenia tota la pinta" (que crec que és castellà)... només us sona "semblar" per a una cosa així?

mmm... hi seguiré pensant. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

És veritat, amb "tot" la cosa canvia radicalment (és curiós).

Amb "pinta", el DGREC recull: "ser un (bona/mala) pinta" i "tenir/fer mala pinta". Jo crec que s'haurien d'admetre els altres usos.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> És veritat, amb "tot" la cosa canvia radicalment (és curiós).
> 
> Amb "pinta", el DGREC recull: "ser un (bona/mala) pinta" i "tenir/fer mala pinta". Jo crec que s'haurien d'admetre els altres usos.



Oi que et sona, Ampurdan? Sí que és curiós, sí. Gràcies!!


----------



## Xerinola

Ei gent!
Estic pensant...però el primer sinònim que m'ha vingut al cap ha estat: tenir pinta de...
Davant el dubte, jo posaria "semblava".
També pots posar feia la impressió o la sensació...
Segueixo pensant, ok?A veure si em ve al cap alguna altra cosa...

FIns ara,
X:


----------

